# L5 Mantid broke end of his arm, what to do?



## argoldst (Dec 2, 2005)

My mantid was going after a lobster roach and when he grabbed him, the roach twisted and broke the end of one of his arms. (basically, the point just before the little hook at the end of their arm).

Now, he doesn't want to use the arm for anything.

Although it is still attached to the matis, it is bent and not the way it should be.

My question is should I let it be and hope it is fixed in the next molt or should I cut it off at that point and let it grow back in the next shed.

My only concern is that since it is still attached, when he molts, will the arm stay deformed or will it correct itself? Obvsiouly, if I cut it off, a new one will grow and will be fine.

Your thoughts?

Also, one other quck question, how many molts does it take until an african mantis becomes an adult?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 2, 2005)

i also have this same problem, should it be cut off or left as is?


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 2, 2005)

dont know about the arm thing but i've read it takes 7 molts for female and 6 molts for male


----------



## nympho (Dec 2, 2005)

I had a mantis that decided it would be a good idea to jump onto the floor . It bent its femur (part of hind leg) in the middle and and would not use it to walk on. On the next moult the leg was perfect again so goes to show that all is not lost if a leg is damaged. If a leg is lost it will regrow and get bigger each time it moults. If it is a late instar nymph it may never grow to full size however.


----------



## argoldst (Dec 2, 2005)

Are you sure about this? My african l5 is about 1 1/2" . I thought they get to 5". It won't grow 3" in 2 molts will it?



> i also have this same problem, should it be cut off or left as is?


----------



## argoldst (Dec 2, 2005)

When I went home it was either broken off or bitten off by the mantis so I guess it will be good come next molt.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 2, 2005)

A mantis can grow a lot in only a couple molts, the last few especially involve major growth. The legs will be fine because it is the exoskeleton that is bent, and that is shed each time, the new, soft one, will form correctly, not take the same shape as the last.


----------



## Jolt (Dec 2, 2005)

African Mantids dont get to be 5 inches.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 2, 2005)

what if the leg is damaged inside? would it be best to leave it as it is ?


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 2, 2005)

It'll be fine, don't worry about it. Just let it molt.


----------



## Samzo (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep, just leave if and when it sheds it will rebuild they lost parts of it's body


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2005)

Best thing would be to leave it as is. They get hurt in the wild too and do just fine. If you could post a pic that would help.


----------

